# Suche: HMI basierend auf WEB-Technologie



## SPSGreenhorn (7 Juni 2010)

Suche eine HMI Applikation nach folgenden Kriterien:
1. Visualisierung Plattform unabhängig, sollte auch auf Mac und Linux laufen.
2. Kompatibilität mit möglichst vielen verschiedenen SPS's.
3. Erreichbarkeit über Remoteverbindungen.

Zur Zeit verwende ich eine Saia PCD3 mit integriertem Webserver. Das HMI ist  als ein zentrales HMI auf einem Flashspeicher direkt an der zentralen Einheit der SPS gespeichert und kann über den Webserver angesprochen werden. Das HMI basiert auf Java Applets und kann somit mit jedem Browser der ein JVM Add-On installiert hat dargestellt werden. Auch ein großer Vorteil dieser Kombi ist das die Saia PCD3 mit dem Siemens Simatic Manager programmiert werden kann, was natürlich super ist wenn man vorher mit Siemens gearbeitet hat.

Das klinkt ja alles ganz schön birgt aber einige gravierende Nachteile:
1. die von Saia vertrieben Software zu erstellung der HMI Oberfläche ist sehr dürftig und erlaubt kaum Freiheiten. Die Software wird von einer Firma namens Spider Control entwickelt und dann an Saia weitergegeben. Dies führt dazu das jegliche Doku mangelhaft und man es sehr schwer hat vernünftigen Support zu bekomme.
2. ein weiterer Nachteil ist (bislang seit 2 jähriger Nutzung 2 mal vorgekommen) sollte der Webserver sich aufhängen gibt es keine Möglichkeit diesen neu zu starten ohne auch die SPS zu resetten.

Fazit nach 2 jähriger Nutzung:


Die Saia PCD3 SPS ist wenn es um die Steuerung Industrieller Anwendungen geht nicht auf der Höhe einer Siemens. Ausserdem ist der Support von Saia gravierend schlecht.


Die Tatsache das HMI auf einem integriertem Webserver ist genial. Es macht keinen Unterschied ob man sich von Remote oder direkt vor Ort anschließt. In Kombination mit einem vernünftigen Router der eine SSL und/oder VPN Verbindung ermöglicht kann man sich nun von überall anschließen ohne nervende Dongles wie das zum Beispiel bei Visam nötig ist.


Der so genannte Webeditor zum erstellen der HMI's ist absolut notdürftig und bei größeren Projekten eine Zumutung.


Bin wirklich gespannt was es noch so gibt und was andere SPS Programmiere mit Saia für Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## volker (8 Juni 2010)

vielleicht ist das was für dich.
hab ich aber nie getestet

http://www.i-plant.eu/i-Plant.htm


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (8 Juni 2010)

Danke! 
Werde bei Gelegenheit die Software testen. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juni 2010)

volker schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das was für dich.
> hab ich aber nie getestet
> 
> http://www.i-plant.eu/i-Plant.htm


 
Unser Fazit zu i-Plant
Als Visualisierung zu wenig Funktionalität.
Als Middleware sehr interessant

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## david.ka (9 Juni 2010)

für dich könnte FlowChief (http://www.flowchief.de) interessant sein (basierend auf Java Appletts)


----------



## pvbrowser (9 Juni 2010)

Da wäre noch
http://pvbrowser.org


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 Juni 2010)

pvbrowser schrieb:


> Da wäre noch
> http://pvbrowser.org



Läuft das denn auch im Webbrowser???


----------



## pvbrowser (9 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Läuft das denn auch im Webbrowser???



Nein, das ist ein eigenständiger Browser mit einem eigenen Protokoll.
Anstatt mehr oder weniger statischem HTML werden hier Qt Widgets dynamisch verändert. Ansonsten kann man das schon mit einem Webbrowser vergleichen. HTML kann man in pvbrowser ebenfalls verwenden, weil Qt WebKit integriert. Zwischen Webseiten und Masken des pvbrowser kann man mit Hyperlinks verlinken.

Der client von pvbrowser läuft auf praktisch jedem modernen Betriebssystem.

Derjenige, der eine Visualisierung erstellt muss einen pvserver erstellen. Der ist ebenfalls Betriebssystem unabhängig. Das wird mit der IDE pvdevelop gemacht. Darin kann man die Masken graphisch designen und die Logik der Visu in C/C++ definieren.


----------



## IA Europe (10 Juni 2010)

*Wirf einen Blick auf IGNITION*

Hallo SPSGreenhorn,

im Forum für Produktneuheiten habe ich es etwas ausfürlicher gepostet: IGNITION SCADA von Inductive Automation (ich bin Representant für Deutschland). 

Es handelt sich hierbei um kommerzielle Software.

Die Software installiert einen Webserver, so dass du von überall aus dem Netz Zugriff hast. 
Der Klient für Visualisierung/HMI Oberflächen ist eine Java Anwendung, dh Windows, Linux, MAC kein Problem.
Auch die Serversoftware ist komplett Java.
Die Anwendung ist Eigenständig, es ist also kein Webbrowser nötig.
Klienten Java Web Start, dh keine Installation ausser der Webserver.
Nur eine Installation bedeutet komplett zentralisiertes Management/Wartung.
Grösst mögliche Flexibilität die Architektur im Handumdrehen zu verändern.
...
Ein Wort zum Service: Unser Forum ist englischsprachig, aber dort hast du direkten Kontakt mit dem Support und den Entwicklern...

Auf unserer Website kannst du die Demo herunterladen, sie ist 100% funktionsfähig für 2 Stunden, danach klickst du auf Reset und hast erneut 2 Stunden. http://www.iaeurope.com


----------



## SPSGreenhorn (21 Juni 2010)

Danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge! Werde sobald ich ein wenig mehr Zeit habe die aufgeführten Anwendungen durchleuchten und dann darüber Berichten. Werde aber wahrscheinlich erst ende Juli dazu kommen.

Grüße!


----------

